# Urban and Jump edit! Pretty sick!



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

Over a thousand views in 2 days! Pretty stoked about that!!!!


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

thats a pretty cool video, the editing is what really takes it over the top...
good work


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

lj79615 said:


> thats a pretty cool video, the editing is what really takes it over the top...
> good work


Hey thanks! I am the editor so it is nice to hear that all my late nights don't go unnoticed haha  Glad you liked the video!


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow thats actually really good imho. Editing was forsure top notch. Sick video.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That was really good. You guys need a better resort though. That jump was shit. For how good you guys are you really deserve better than that.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Wow thats actually really good imho. Editing was forsure top notch. Sick video.:thumbsup:



Agreed!

Sick video man, I typically don't get to excited about them.


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Sick video man, I typically don't get to excited about them.


I am glad we could do something a bit different to keep you interested! Glad you guys are loving the video! We have a pretty sick crash reel that we will be releasing soon and I will be sure to post that here as well!


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

wileskwsduke said:


> I am glad we could do something a bit different to keep you interested! Glad you guys are loving the video! We have a pretty sick crash reel that we will be releasing soon and I will be sure to post that here as well!


Nice, and btw im subb'd to ur youtube channel now too, keep up the good work!!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

lj79615 said:


> Nice, and btw im subb'd to ur youtube channel now too, keep up the good work!!


We most definitely will! Looking at getting a new DSLR camera in the coming weeks so we are definitely going to be stepping up our game! So stoked!!!!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice vid with top notch editing. Keeps it interesting. I'm just stoked it's not another POV groomer run!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Nice vid with top notch editing. Keeps it interesting. I'm just stoked it's not another POV groomer run!


Thanks a lot! I am stoked you liked it! This is the first video that I have had time to film exactly the way I wanted to and had friends helping me who wanted to take the time to do it right. Can't wait to do some more sick edits!


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

wileskwsduke said:


> Over a thousand views in 2 days! Pretty stoked about that!!!!


Nice riding and great video work. :yahoo: I have been in a few of those neighborhoods.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

wileskwsduke said:


> We most definitely will! Looking at getting a new DSLR camera in the coming weeks so we are definitely going to be stepping up our game! So stoked!!!!


What camera you using now?


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> Nice riding and great video work. :yahoo: I have been in a few of those neighborhoods.


Nice! A fellow Minnesotan! haha We tried to find some unique spots in Duluth and in Superior too!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

tj_ras said:


> What camera you using now?


A lot of the footage is from a GoPro Hero 3 black and I believe I used one or two shots from my buddies contour roam and then the rest a from a t2i that we borrow from the University whenever we can.....that is why if we get our own camera we could really step it up!


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Such a sick video!
Definitely a high level of filming and editing.


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

kwillo said:


> Such a sick video!
> Definitely a high level of filming and editing.


Thanks so much! We are trying to get one of the bigger snowboarding websites to share it but nobody will....I have contacted quite a few of them and sent it in, but nobody will share it. I have seen some shite videos get shared by the major sites....just wondering who to go through the get this video out there!


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

Well done, really enjoyed the vid! :thumbsup:


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

wow, that was sick. Awesome edit and great riding. Thumbs up.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yeh nice job, which vid editor lets you do those multi-image fx?


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

sixpoint said:


> Well done, really enjoyed the vid! :thumbsup:





TeamSR said:


> wow, that was sick. Awesome edit and great riding. Thumbs up.


Glad you guys liked it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## haydenbn (Mar 8, 2013)

loved it, the start was the best! shows all them nubs that its a lot of hard work and dedication.

Editing was really good!!! music was very chilled(not my taste but still great) suited the slow mo's!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

CassMT said:


> yeh nice job, which vid editor lets you do those multi-image fx?


I am using both Final Cut Pro X and also using Motion 5! Glad you liked it!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

haydenbn said:


> loved it, the start was the best! shows all them nubs that its a lot of hard work and dedication.
> 
> Editing was really good!!! music was very chilled(not my taste but still great) suited the slow mo's!


Mitch has definitely put in his time and is dedicated! Tried to make a snowboarding video the way I have always wanted to and it turned out great! Glad you liked the video!


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome work. Great editing. Keep it up and keep it coming.


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

snowman55 said:


> Awesome work. Great editing. Keep it up and keep it coming.


Hey thanks will do! I just posted up our crash reel we got while filming this video!


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Great vid!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

corneilli said:


> Great vid!


Thanks a lot! Hope it got you stoked to go shred!


----------

